# Con Yiff



## Alblindi (May 7, 2011)

I've never been to a furry con before, but I can't help but ask... is there as much yiff at a con as it's put out to be, or am I becoming paranoid?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 7, 2011)

Wow op. Just wow.

Yiff or sex as normal people call it, happens is the privacy of hotel rooms. Yes desperate fuckers will meet up to bang BUT it doe not happen in the open.


----------



## Fay V (May 7, 2011)

As an official part of the con, no. People will meet up and have sex sometimes, but personally I've never run into it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 7, 2011)

I know it happens.  Tho it is done in privacy of a room.
I doubt it happens as much as a lot make it out to be tho.


----------



## Aden (May 7, 2011)

People are gonna screw. Being at a con doesn't change that. 

But it's not like an event or anything. There are a select few pathetic specimens that go to cons to meet up for sex, but nobody likes them anyway


----------



## Xegras (May 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> People are gonna screw. Being at a con doesn't change that.
> 
> But it's not like an event or anything. There are a select few pathetic specimens that go to cons to meet up for sex, but nobody likes them anyway


 
Wait so that panel "How to yiff your significant wolf" isn't going to happen at AC 2011?!?!?!


----------



## Cain (May 7, 2011)

No OP, it's not like there's going to be a massive furry orgy in the middle of the con. Well, unless the con was hosted and comprised of all sofurry furries


----------



## Kanye East (May 7, 2011)

Don't worry OP, it'll never happen to you.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2011)

Unless you are going to a con seeking poontang, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ikrit (May 8, 2011)

hai guaiz! i'm ba--oh god what


----------



## Pine (May 8, 2011)

If you go all the way to a con just to get laid, I think you might have problems. (unless you live near the con area, but either way you will still have problems)


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> hai guaiz! i'm ba--oh god what


 
Oh, hey, I remember you. Nice thread to come back to.


----------



## Ikrit (May 8, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh, hey, I remember you. Nice thread to come back to.


 is it just me or has this place became worst (wait...faf can become worst?)


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> is it just me or has this place became worst (wait...faf can become worst?)


 
Depends. When did you leave?


----------



## Ikrit (May 8, 2011)

January


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Con Sex*

From what I hear from some con horror stories, yeah. There's _*SEX*_, but you don't want any of it.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> January


 
Oh, well not that different then. It's a bit slow because approaching finals.


----------



## Istanbul (May 9, 2011)

*notice OP's postcount*

Signed up to this forum specifically to ask this question, did we?

*marks thread TROLL THREAD, keeps going*


----------



## Ricky (May 9, 2011)

yiff yiff


----------



## Carnie (May 9, 2011)

Only if you want there to be.

 ;]


----------



## Ricky (May 9, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> Only if you want there to be.
> 
> ;]


 
OH, I DO


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 11, 2011)

Yes OP, you will be raped and eaten.


----------



## Volkodav (May 11, 2011)

Yes there is and they fuck with the doors open
One time when I was a very young boy I went to a fur con and I walked by an open door and these furries were fucking and one turned to me and winked at me and gave me a thumbs up and ever since then I have hated people who fucked in fursuits
ahhahahaomg jk but i do hate people who fuck in suits


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yes there is and they fuck with the doors open
> One time when I was a very young boy I went to a fur con and I walked by an open door and these furries were fucking and one turned to me and winked at me and gave me a thumbs up and ever since then I have hated people who fucked in fursuits
> ahhahahaomg jk but i do hate people who fuck in suits


 
That was me.  I have a very special fursuit that can wink at people.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 11, 2011)

At least they didn't ask you to come sit on their lap.  The thumbs up was probably pretty traumatizing though.  D:


----------



## Volkodav (May 11, 2011)

Ricky said:


> That was me.  I have a very special fursuit that can wink at people.


 It was a fursuit with robotic controlled eyelids


Frokusblakah said:


> At least they didn't ask you to come sit on their lap.  The thumbs up was probably pretty traumatizing though.  D:


 
They did, they asked me that too and then said "come sit on santa paws lap  winks" and winked again


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 11, 2011)

Santa paws, nice.  The wordplay might have caused me more suffering.  ;x


----------



## Carnie (May 11, 2011)

Ricky said:


> That was me.  I have a very special fursuit that can wink at people.


 
Dammnn Ricky, you loaded.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 13, 2011)

Someone has been watching CSI reruns.

There are furpiles, but they do not involve sex at all. You think I'd let someone spooge on a suit that goes for about 1.5k?


----------



## ArielMT (May 13, 2011)

Too much paranoia radiating from the government mind-control box in your living room.


----------



## Volkodav (May 13, 2011)

Senora Kitty said:


> You think I'd let someone spooge on a suit that goes for about 1.5k?


I hope you're joking or just very, very pure and untarnished from the real side of the furry fandom.

People actually piss in fursuits you know. Yes, piss. They piss in them to fulfill their disgusting fetishes.


----------



## ArielMT (May 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I hope you're joking or just very, very pure and untarnished from the real side of the furry fandom.
> 
> People actually piss in fursuits you know. Yes, piss. They piss in them to fulfill their disgusting fetishes.


 
...

I have never before heard of anyone wanting to piss away so much time, effort, and money, so literally.

Also, we're furries, where does that much money come from anyway! :V


----------



## Volkodav (May 13, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> ...
> 
> I have never before heard of anyone wanting to piss away so much time, effort, and money, so literally.
> 
> Also, we're furries, where does that much money come from anyway! :V


I'm serious, man! Xtube it!


----------



## Ricky (May 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I hope you're joking or just very, very pure and untarnished from the real side of the furry fandom.
> 
> People actually piss in fursuits you know. Yes, piss. They piss in them to fulfill their disgusting fetishes.


 
Or _on_ them.  I know someone who roomed with a certain fur at AC he knew nothing about (too bad he didn't mention the name or I would have warned him) and came back and he was peeing on a fursuiter.

The room also smelled like shit, and I'm pretty convinced that had to do with diapers.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I hope you're joking or just very, very pure and untarnished from the real side of the furry fandom.
> 
> People actually piss in fursuits you know. Yes, piss. They piss in them to fulfill their disgusting fetishes.


That must have been their purpose for buying the suit. You can't assume I know what others do with their suits. All I know is I have hugged kids in my suit, I cannot imagine using it as a fetish in a sexual act. I'm just not a murrsuiter. I know that there are things like that out there, but I make sure to keep my distance from it. I am a little tarnished, I draw furry porn, but my pictures are more personal then "oh hey look at this huge horse dong." That is about the extent of my taint with the fandom. I don't know if I am pure, or just boring. lol


----------



## Ricky (May 13, 2011)

Senora Kitty said:


> I don't know if I am pure


 
..._the fuck_ does that even mean?

Nobody is "pure" because everyone has faults.

As far as sex, I wouldn't call that "a fault" but wasting 1.5K on a suit to get pissed on _probably is_.

JMO


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Xtube it!


 
nope.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 13, 2011)

Ricky said:


> ..._the fuck_ does that even mean?
> 
> Nobody is "pure" because everyone has faults.
> 
> ...


I was referring to Clayton's "pure and untarnished from the real side of the furry fandom," comment. "I don't know if I am pure or just boring." *draws the lines for you*

Different strokes for different folks. I could care less what gets another person's rocks off. As long as it doesn't involve me. I actually paid $670 for my suit, but the quality of it would put it in the thousands. Also to make one's own suit it would cost just around $200. Either way it's their money, time, and suit- not mine.


----------



## Fenrari (May 14, 2011)

That madam is a lie... There was definently a couple getting it on, one one of the benches at last years AC.

But back to OP, it does happen, but most of the time it's discrete. You'll find signs for it and "requests for company" on the bulliten boards but I wouldn't read into them.


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2011)

There are a lot of amusing signs.

I once saw a sign advertising an "Incontinental Breakfast."

Oh, and this one from last FC:







They were both on a public bulletin board outside of con space :roll:


----------



## Fenrari (May 14, 2011)

Ricky said:


> There are a lot of amusing signs.
> 
> I once saw a sign advertising an "Incontinental Breakfast."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Hey I remember that. But it was a study for art students. They're relatively common at cons featuring art.


 
How to draw animal dicks?


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

Senora Kitty said:


> That must have been their purpose for buying the suit. You can't assume I know what others do with their suits. All I know is I have hugged kids in my suit, I cannot imagine using it as a fetish in a sexual act. I'm just not a murrsuiter. I know that there are things like that out there, but I make sure to keep my distance from it. I am a little tarnished, I draw furry porn, but my pictures are more personal then "oh hey look at this huge horse dong." That is about the extent of my taint with the fandom. I don't know if I am pure, or just boring. lol


 No, these people go out into public and hug kids in those suits. I can actually point out which ones are fucksuits if you give me a pic of a bunch of fursuiters.
I don't care if they say they wash their suit, you can't machine-wash a cum-soaked fursuit head.



Ricky said:


> [/QUOTE]
> And people say I exaggerate when I say the cons are full of dogfucking freaks. It's like they haven't heard the stories of a certain FA user bragging about how sexy his [s]fucktoy[/s]GSD is and showing cell pics of it like it's his fucking kid in a damn wallet photo.


----------



## Fenrari (May 14, 2011)

One of the Megacon's I was at a few years back had a mini-panel on how to draw alien boobs...


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> One of the Megacon's I was at a few years back had a mini-panel on how to draw alien boobs...


 
How would that even work?

Were these people delusional and thought they actually knew what alien boobs looked like?


----------



## Fenrari (May 14, 2011)

Ricky said:


> How would that even work?
> 
> Were these people delusional and thought they actually knew what alien boobs looked like?


 
I personally preferred to hang out with friends so I didn't attend. But you get the general drift. Sex happens.


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I personally preferred to hang out with friends so I didn't attend. But you get the general drift. Sex happens.


 
_Most people_ wouldn't hear about a panel drawing animal genitals and say "Oh, haha.  Sex happens."

_Most people_ would look at that and say "Wow, those freaks want to fuck animals!"

But yeah, I guess for furries that's considered normal


----------



## Squattle (May 16, 2011)

Well you guys are forgetting.. they do faux-fuck out in the open sometimes. They're called furpiles, don't climb into them unless you know the people inside the suits and they are nice, clean, healthy individuals. Avoid furpiles, they smell.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2011)

Squattle said:


> Well you guys are forgetting.. they do faux-fuck out in the open sometimes. They're called furpiles, don't climb into them unless you know the people inside the suits and they are nice, clean, healthy individuals. Avoid furpiles, they smell.


 
Do they still have that huge one at AC in the front lobby every year?

I remember when I was there many years back they had a furpile with 100+ fursuiters and some random lady walked by (probably on her way to dinner) and glanced at me with a look of horror in her face.

I will never forget the look of horror in her eyes.


----------



## greaseyote (May 21, 2011)

I think a fur con presents a lot more chances for random sexual encounters, particularly male-on-male encounters to happen (in private) than other places most of us are likely to go but it's not like that sort of thing is going to be forced on you if you don't want it. That said, I must be extremely hedonistic because I'm not sure why anyone wouldn't want that.


----------



## Fay V (May 21, 2011)

greaseyote said:


> I think a fur con presents a lot more chances for random sexual encounters, particularly male-on-male encounters to happen (in private) than other places most of us are likely to go but it's not like that sort of thing is going to be forced on you if you don't want it. That said, I must be extremely hedonistic because I'm not sure why anyone wouldn't want that.


 Because we don't all want to be ass sluts


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Because we don't all want to be ass sluts


 But it'll be the only time most of it would ever get some :v


----------



## Miharu Okami (May 22, 2011)

Some people go all the way to cons to play video games they can play at home
or play on their computers. Thats kinda sad too. I wouldn't look down on people
who do go to cons "just to get laid" because some people meet nice people
online who they become attracted to and develop feelings for. Sometimes they
get very little meetings or none at all so I think its natural that they'd want to spend
time together.

And for the people who go to cons just to fuck well, its not affecting me and as
long as its private who cares? People have sex big deal. A lot of furries at a con
are just about college age people and I'm sure the one thing on their mind the most
is sex.


----------



## Garfang (May 23, 2011)

well i am 100% sure that people that go to cons have sex in private rooms.. I never been to a con so i don't know. 
For me i don't care what they do in private rooms but to do it in public..... lol


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (May 23, 2011)

sure cons have sex all the time ;P

the only things you need to think on are is it in the open? are you gonna be able to get into it? and... is it safe?

but hey sex happens wherever you can think of..... in parks, in schools, in cars hell everywhere you walk may have at one point had someone having sex in that very spot, so meh.

if that turns you off from having a good time you should then not think about going to any, think about it... if you don't like one thing that isn't public (like sex) your gonna be pretty much laughed out the door! just go have fun be yourself and do what you must do!


----------



## Garfang (May 23, 2011)

the-pale-tailed-fox said:


> sure cons have sex all the time ;P
> 
> the only things you need to think on are is it in the open? are you gonna be able to get into it? and... is it safe?
> 
> ...



I personal don't mind and i don't care. Let them have their fun.


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (May 23, 2011)

Garfang said:


> I personal don't mind and i don't care. Let them have their fun.


same here.. i went to FE this year i hoped it would bring me a little closer to the fandom to which it did and also hoped i could find someone whom i like or hell just have a fun sexual encounter but it didnt happen i have up and just had fun, it wasn't the reason i went to the con tho so i guess im exempt when it comes to that rule people keep telling me that if you go with the intent to have sex your pretty much fucked up;P


----------



## Garfang (May 23, 2011)

the-pale-tailed-fox said:


> same here.. i went to FE this year i hoped it would bring me a little closer to the fandom to which it did and also hoped i could find someone whom i like or hell just have a fun sexual encounter but it didnt happen i have up and just had fun, it wasn't the reason i went to the con tho so i guess im exempt when it comes to that rule people keep telling me that if you go with the intent to have sex your pretty much fucked up;P



The only reason i would gone to a con it to see whats it like ^^ Any time i though about con sex is the last thing that comes into my mind ^^


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 23, 2011)

Oh HELL no.


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (May 23, 2011)

Garfang said:


> The only reason i would gone to a con it to see whats it like ^^ Any time i though about con sex is the last thing that comes into my mind ^^


you should go and if you decide to come down here and go to FE and they have the same pinball machine please attempt to break the highscore keeper lol (hinting that its me since the highscore) previous was 114000 points as it only went to a max of 999999 and i hit about 15% of that lol.but seriously if you do go please just beat the score lol im just hoping someone will do that!


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yes there is and they fuck with the doors open
> One time when I was a very young boy I went to a fur con and I walked by an open door and these furries were fucking and one turned to me and winked at me and gave me a thumbs up and ever since then I have hated people who fucked in fursuits
> ahhahahaomg jk but i do hate people who fuck in suits


 
*shivers* If i ever saw that it would be my last con... for a year.


----------

